# Blown head gasket



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Rebuild due to blown head gasket? What else is going on ?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

No. Have the head gaskets put on. Unless you had coolant in the oil the current engine is likely fine.


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 8, 2020)

I got a blown head gasket replaced on my 06 Acura TSX which included labor at around $80 or 85/hr, 4 ignition coils and spark plugs, head being machined and other parts needed for repair. I believe it was around $1800 total, this was in 2014 though, so $2200 is not too far off. It was the only major issue I paid to fix, until I sold the car 70k miles later..... I think it would be worth it, dependent on the car.


----------

